# my pool killing "crapper"



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQc0gWolzZk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myG767WU4F0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW9a1067MeY

Here are a couple very short clips of the dog that Kyle said may be a "crapper".
Maybe he is a crapper, but he has super nerves, very good agility, perhaps the best hunt drive I have ever seen, he will retrieve iron with a lot of intensity, he is fast, powerful, and extremely drivey.
Please keep me in mind if any of you knows where I can get my hands on some more of these "crappers". I will gladly pay a couple hundred bucks to take them off your hands.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I always liked "crappers" like that! :wink:


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That's a real nice dog Mike. Can't help but smile watching him.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What did I miss ?? There was a pool in those videos ?? I saw a car, a dog, and some *** that kept saying super. HA HA Big Gay Al. :-D =D>=D>=D>


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> What did I miss ?? There was a pool in those videos ?? I saw a car, a dog, and some *** that kept saying super. HA HA Big Gay Al. :-D =D>=D>=D>


I posted the pool killing video a couple days ago......see the "why they dont make good pets" thread.
oh, and by the way...........your a ***!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am not the one running about saying super........***.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I am not the one running about saying super........***.


 It is late here so I am going to bed now (with my wife..... who is a woman) I will deal with you tomorrow. :-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Like you are not a virgin. Don't lie closet boy. :-D


----------



## Nathen Danforth (Feb 12, 2009)

Mike Suttle said "It is late here so I am going to bed now (with my wife..... who is a woman) I will deal with you tomorrow. :grin: "

So you're a switch hitter Mike?  Sorry couldn't help it.

Either way that's definitely a fine dog!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh Lord have mercy! :roll: 
I know you are but what am I? I know you are but what am I? I know you are but what am I? :lol: :lol: ](*,)


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I liked the vids. Do you have one that shows the hunt drive? How much does that dog weigh, how old?


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

This is so last year... Bad boys 2 did this already.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Mike, it is OK, I understand.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090901...5bl9oZWFkbGluZV9saXN0BHNsawNzYW1lLXNleG1hcnI-

HA HA


----------



## Josh Smith (Jan 14, 2009)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Mike, it is OK, I understand.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090901...5bl9oZWFkbGluZV9saXN0BHNsawNzYW1lLXNleG1hcnI-
> 
> HA HA


Isn't Mike based in West Virginia? Nice dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Same ****ing thing. LOL


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

"SUPER" dog Mike. Self motivation is always the way to go. 
Is that out of your breeding? Looks like a GSD
Are you a TWINK or is Jeff just screwing around?
I do know what gets Jeff going http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7KMsZWoqZSk

BOO YA!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG you found the sar handlers website.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQc0gWolzZk
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=myG767WU4F0
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW9a1067MeY
> 
> ...


 
Don't be such a DICK, that is NOT what I wrote. ](*,)

what a FN Baby!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> I posted the pool killing video a couple days ago......see the "why they dont make good pets" thread.
> oh, and by the way...........your a ***!


 
This was the thread:

"*why our dogs dont make good pets"*


*You don't have the only Pool Killers out there Mike, as much as I am sure you would like to believe it.....:-\"*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my lord. :roll:


You know what? This is boring to everyone in the world but the two doing it.

Knock it off, or at least take it to PMs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Its funny to me, not boring! Not this one anyway, I like to see the comebacks....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Its funny to me, not boring! Not this one anyway, I like to see the comebacks....


Maybe you can join the PM thread, then, if you think "Don't be such a DICK, that is NOT what I wrote. What a FN Baby!" and "You're a ***" are snappy comebacks.

You could toss in the occasional "I know you are but what am I?" :lol:


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Maybe you can join the PM thread, then, if you think "Don't be such a DICK, that is NOT what I wrote. What a FN Baby!" and "You're a ***" are snappy comebacks.
> 
> You could toss in the occasional "I know you are but what am I?" :lol:


 
I don't care what he writes as long as it is the TRUTH.

Maybe you prefer Lier lier pants on fire? :-?


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

We managed to keep the dogs away from ours, but the the crapper raccoons did the same thing to it.


And I'm not gay, just a little festive!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Steve Strom said:


> We managed to keep the dogs away from ours, but the the crapper raccoons did the same thing to it.
> 
> 
> And I'm not gay, just a little festive!


 
There you go, you should have seen if they would retrieve PVC and Metal Pipe.....8-[:-D


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

you yanks are weird, i can never understand half your yo-man patwa...


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey Mike, love the dog,and wouldl gladly take the "crapper" of your hands...I hope to have my dogs reach that "crapper standard".... always enjoy the video's you post!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

What am I missing? Kyle said in regards to Mike's statement about why pet people shoudn't have working dogs because of antics like destroying the pool: 

" Duno, I am sue the majority of pet people couldn't handle something like this, looks like all the dog needs is some manners around the yard. Even Crappers are capable of this."

How do you flip this into Kyle saying YOUR dog's a crappper? I don't think you can say he called your dog a crapper. I could be missing something, but maybe not. :wink:


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> What am I missing? Kyle said in regards to Mike's statement about why pet people shoudn't have working dogs because of antics like destroying the pool:
> 
> " Duno, I am sue the majority of pet people couldn't handle something like this, looks like all the dog needs is some manners around the yard. Even Crappers are capable of this."
> 
> How do you flip this into Kyle saying YOUR dog's a crappper? I don't think you can say he called your dog a crapper. I could be missing something, but maybe not. :wink:


 
No, you are not missing anything, Mike is just showing his Uber Sensitive side.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I could be missing something, but maybe not. :wink:


Nope. You're not. That's part of the fun of a junior high flame war. No basis at all. :lol:


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Honostly Kyle I see where your statement could be taken either way. I didn't figure you meant it that way but on here and other forums you never no how to take any thing. But I understand what you where saying that the dog doesn't have to be a high drive dog to tear up somthing. I've had pretty much what most would call shitters my entire life just pets that have torn up a plenty. A friend of mines dog tore up his four wheeler seat in a fairly intense manner. But was deff not a protection dog by any means. I figured thats what you meant


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Jason Moore said:


> Honostly Kyle I see where your statement could be taken either way. I didn't figure you meant it that way but on here and other forums you never no how to take any thing. But I understand what you where saying that the dog doesn't have to be a high drive dog to tear up somthing. I've had pretty much what most would call shitters my entire life just pets that have torn up a plenty. A friend of mines dog tore up his four wheeler seat in a fairly intense manner. But was deff not a protection dog by any means. I figured thats what you meant


 
This was the original Thread Header:

*"why our dogs dont make good pets"*

*Then the video of the Pool Assault*


*My Point:*

*1. Some people shouldn't even have a gold fish*

*2. Any dog left up to their own devices is capable of something like this*

*3. Being Distructive is NOT something unique to working dogs*


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

this thread sucks... man even that fat couch dog in bad boys 2 can destroy a pool .

you biatches should have a dog like this


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Kyle Sprag said:


> This was the original Thread Header:
> 
> *"why our dogs dont make good pets"*
> 
> ...


I know what your saying. He just misinterprited (forgive the spelling) that you where calling his dog a crapper. Or atleast I think thats what happened.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

For the record....I did not post the original videos of the dog destroying the pool to make him look like he was a good dog. I posted those videos because I thought it was funny. Of course this does not mean the dog is a good dog, I never said it did. But when it was said that even crappers will do this (which I know is true) then I thought I would post some more video of this same dog doing things that are a little more usable for what we do. He is a green dog with no training, but a lot of potential.
I am sorry if I called Kyle out in this thread, I did not mean to pick a fight with him. I went back and re read his post and maybe I jumped the gun by thinking he was calling this dog a crapper.
Either way I like the dog, and so did another trainer....(he is leaving this week for his new home)
SO that is my apology to Kyle.......but Jeff is still a ***!:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You KNOW you have visited Vermont for a little ceremony. Come into the light, and prance. 

HA HA *** !!!!! =D>=D>=D>=D>=D>

Didn't look like a bad dog to me.


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Thats what I don't like about forums. Most of the time people mean well but it's hard to interprit the meaning/attitude of alot of posts. The little smileys help out alot but still some times shit happens.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

mike suttle said:


> For the record....I did not post the original videos of the dog destroying the pool to make him look like he was a good dog. I posted those videos because I thought it was funny. Of course this does not mean the dog is a good dog, I never said it did. But when it was said that even crappers will do this (which I know is true) then I thought I would post some more video of this same dog doing things that are a little more usable for what we do. He is a green dog with no training, but a lot of potential.
> I am sorry if I called Kyle out in this thread, I did not mean to pick a fight with him. I went back and re read his post and maybe I jumped the gun by thinking he was calling this dog a crapper.
> Either way I like the dog, and so did another trainer....(he is leaving this week for his new home)
> SO that is my apology to Kyle.......but Jeff is still a ***!:-D


 
No big deal Mike, I liked the dog as well and the video WAS funny. I thought about getting one of those Pools this year but had visions of the same thing.

My apology for me jumping the gun on you Jumping the gun.....:-D


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I found this video of Jeff after a Mondioring event in Spain.
He can be spotted at 40 seconds in, as we know he did work at a night club. I just didn't realize he was a DJ.

Don't hesitate to jump his gun.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rct4kRMDzKk


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

It was like a gay version of" we are the champions". 

And ron Pickering was nowhere to be seen

all the Yankee doodles can google it


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> you biatches should have a dog like this


That's not a dog it's a nightmare!


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

look this is the kind of dog hardcore trainers like jeff have... wee *** dogs 

i really want one look as its wee face


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Barrie Kirkland said:


> look this is the kind of dog hardcore trainers like jeff have... wee *** dogs
> 
> i really want one look as its wee face


I think it is cute. You could alway pretend it is covered in blood and be the envy of the PPD crowd...:-\"


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Say good night Gracie!


----------

